

Interviewing with YC [2005] - e1ven
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001679?repost

======
e1ven
This had been submitted before, but being as it was 985 days ago, I thought it
was worth repeating.

I find it interesting to compare this interview, when YC was first starting
up, to the most recent set of posts about YC interviews- It's a much more
casual, less institutionalized environment. This was also back when YC ran
Boston offices ;)

~~~
pg
Interviews used to be enormously long. I think Jessica said they were 45
minutes, though I'm not sure I believe that.

------
aaronsw
Man, so much has changed since then.

------
aston
Is there any explanation for calling Jessica 4 of 4? Is that a Seven of Nine
reference or something?

~~~
akkartik
She was anonymous among the YCers for a long time.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Why?

